# Questions about "Distress" posts



## cgiblin (Mar 10, 2008)

I just realized that this option is available, but I don't quite understand it.


This is posted for rules:
When deciding whether or not to post your week, please bear in mind that the sole purpose of Distress Exchanges is to secure an exchange week you can use in return for one that you can't.

How exactly does this work? How do you get an exchange for another week?  If you list a week in distress, do most people expect it is free or to negotiate?  I recently lost a week I couldn't use and would like to know for any future problems.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 10, 2008)

Rental requests (i.e. paying cash for a week) are not permitted on the forum. The expectation is that by listing a week you can't use, someone with a week you can use will express interest. 

Whatever arrangements you make privately with someone who expresses interest, whether for cash or for another week, are between you and that other person. 

However, be sure to keep in mind the prohibition that the major exchange companies have against exchanging or renting weeks you obtained from them. Getting caught can mean losing exchanged weeks and/or deposited weeks and having membership suspended.


----------



## cgiblin (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Where was my question moved to?


----------



## Dave M (Mar 10, 2008)

This question was moved to the "About TUG BBS forum", because you asked a question about proper use of one of the forums. You can see the forum it's in by looking at the series of arrows (">") at the top of this page and by looking at the blocked info just above your first post in this thread.


----------

